# African snakes galore!



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 19, 2007)

Just some pics of a breeder mate of mine in South Africa with some babies hatching!!!
Coral snake hatchling:





South African green Mambas Hatching:








Some cobras hatching:




And these are the Natal Midlands form of Rinkhals, very rare! They dont stand up like that for no reason!!!! They aim and spit very well!!!:




This is what they look like when they grow up!!!


----------



## MDPython (Mar 19, 2007)

Very Nice!!! Love the last shot!!!:shock: 

Thankyou for sharing these awsome pics 

Cheers Luke


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2007)

Stunning snakes your friend has MH  I love the Mambas and that adult Rinkhal is truly gorgeous!!


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 19, 2007)

Those rinkhals are extremely rare. They are usually black and white. They are pretty common around the subburbs where i grew up in Johannesburg. Their spit burns like hell and the are quick, very quick. A lecturer of mine was doing a study on them about their cold tollerance abilities as these snakes occur in some of the coldest winter regions in my country. He actually had a malfunction in one of his cooling systems and the head of a snake froze to the cooler. Solid! It defrosted and nothing happened to it. Tough as bloody nails!!! But so are all South Africans


----------



## Chimera (Mar 19, 2007)

Keep em comin MH, you know how to keep us on the edge of our seats


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 19, 2007)

that adult cobra is awesome mate


----------



## martyn_tann (Mar 19, 2007)

can you hear me drueling lol. i so want one of them cobras


----------



## pythoness (Mar 19, 2007)

Morelia_Hunter said:


> Those rinkhals are extremely rare. They are usually black and white. They are pretty common around the subburbs where i grew up in Johannesburg. Their spit burns like hell and the are quick, very quick. A lecturer of mine was doing a study on them about their cold tollerance abilities as these snakes occur in some of the coldest winter regions in my country. He actually had a malfunction in one of his cooling systems and the head of a snake froze to the cooler. Solid! It defrosted and nothing happened to it. Tough as bloody nails!!! But so are all South Africans


 



awesome stuff MH, those babies are sooooooooo cute.
What your mentioning about the freezing happens to our browns too, hence the new protocol for humane euth of reptiles is now injection by vet or quick skull crush, no longer is freezing considered humane death for reps.


----------



## liasis (Mar 23, 2007)

love the photos mate


----------



## liasis (Mar 23, 2007)

what have you got yourself


----------



## hornet (Mar 23, 2007)

wow those cobra's are stunning


----------



## MichaelJaynes (Mar 23, 2007)

i almost stood on a rinkhals when i lived in Jo burg. it was right on my front door. Scary stuff


----------



## Deano (Mar 23, 2007)

Love the Cobra's mate, thanks for sharing................


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 23, 2007)

*More snakes from South Africa!*

Here's a pic of some collected after recent floods in Amsterdamhoek, Port Elizabeth, South Africa!!!


----------



## wicked reptiles (Mar 25, 2007)

Noe those are some amazing snakes!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 25, 2007)

JungleRob said:


> Here's a pic of some collected after recent floods in Amsterdamhoek, Port Elizabeth, South Africa!!!


 

are some of them puff adders in there


----------



## JungleRob (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes, about 10 of them.


----------



## Timotei (Mar 26, 2007)

Man, i miss our snakes back in SA (used to live there). Beautiful, thnx 4 sharing.


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 26, 2007)

gorgeous pics. keep em coming. i never get tired of looking at pics of snakes.


----------



## Adam (Mar 26, 2007)

They are awesome looking reptiles!! Thanx for sharing!!! Interesting facts too, thanx Morelia Hunter.


----------



## cement (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice pics , thanks


----------



## Jozz (Mar 28, 2007)

AWSOME!!! That last one is amazing. I love green mambas too! Cheers!!!


----------

